# Tomcat mehr Speicher zuteilen



## angelikamorgan (25. Juli 2008)

Hallo, 

ich verwende den Tomcat-Server in der Version 6.
Wie kann ich Tomcat mehr Speicher zuteilen? Kann die entsprechende Einstellung nicht finden.

Gruß 
Angelika


----------



## mschlegel (25. Juli 2008)

Einfach der virtuellen Machine mittels -Xms (min bzw -Xmx den Speicher zuweisen, wobei Xms den initialen Wert angibt und Xmx den maximalen

Wenn du Windows nutzt und den Service installiert hast kannst du das einfach bei der Konfiguration unter VM Parameters angeben

Beispiel:

```
-Xms=128M -Xmx=512M
```


----------



## limago (25. Juli 2008)

Andernfalls in der Server.bat 4. letzte Zeile

"%EXECUTABLE%" //US//%SERVICE_NAME% ++JvmOptions "-Djava.io.tmpdir=%CATALINA_BASE%\temp" --JvmMs 128 --JvmMx 256

die Parameter ändern.....


----------

